# What raft is this?



## barco (Jun 27, 2016)

Hey boaters, does anyone recognize the year, model, or know anything about this raft? I found it on craigs list but the owners don't know any specifics besides that its a 12 footer. Any info would be great! Thanks.


----------



## Butsee1 (May 1, 2009)

Old NRS?


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

My thought was the generation older NRS than the one in the 2nd pic. But, I have never seen them with the trapezoid d rings and the ribbed rub strake. The tubes look like first gen NRS though. Does it have a BIN tag on it? If so, the first three letters identify the make and the last two the year. NRS has WSI as the first 3 letters.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Maxxon, the nrs has the valves in the outside


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

It's some Chinese knock off brand. Nrs builds some crappy boats but they wouldn't even design something this stupid. You would have to be 10' tall to use the handles, pull your frame off to get to the valves and the 4 d rings are aftermarket. Save your money for something better.


----------



## Panama Red (Feb 10, 2015)

Chinese knock off for sure. 
Big plastic handles probably a Baltic or a early Saturd.

I don't know for sure but I'm guessing NRS never used Halkeys. 


I'd take that deal n crawfish, then drill that ole devil in the ass.


----------



## bucketboater (Jul 9, 2012)

zbaird said:


> My thought was the generation older NRS than the one in the 2nd pic. But, I have never seen them with the trapezoid d rings and the ribbed rub strake. The tubes look like first gen NRS though. Does it have a BIN tag on it? If so, the first three letters identify the make and the last two the year. NRS has WSI as the first 3 letters.


 Someone obviously added the chafe,d-rings and custom hicks logo.


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Nrs knock off would be my guess to.


----------



## dafewillis (Jun 21, 2014)

Knockoff, sure. But if they're only asking a couple hundred for it, and you're desperate to get on the water, and it holds air, and.... 😆


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Don't think anyone else really used that color, and to much just doesn't add up to be a real Nrs. There logo doesn't just fall off like that, either.


----------



## mkashzg (Aug 9, 2006)

Panama Red said:


> Chinese knock off for sure.
> Big plastic handles probably a Baltic or a early Saturd.
> 
> I don't know for sure but I'm guessing NRS never used Halkeys.
> ...



I have a 93 10.5 hypalon self baller from nrs that has h-r valves.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

If the d rings, rub strake and front handle are add ons, it could absolutely be a 1st gen NRS. Their tubes looked just like that, they had Halkeys and they were in that position. That said, I havent seen one of those boats in awhile that didnt have the alligator skin that was flaking off. Those boats are nearing the end for the most part. The exception being the odd one that lived its whole life inside inflated in a climate controlled garage. Kinda like finding a pristine 60's jeep. Few and far between these days.


----------



## Paul7 (Aug 14, 2012)

Those valves would make you cuss if you run a frame. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Jacknife (Mar 11, 2011)

Oddyssey


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Hoops (Apr 30, 2015)

That is not the NRS rub strake and I do not believe NRS used the AD-2 valves. It might be an Oddyssey?


----------

